

Ask HN: What are your 2012 goals? - joelmaat

And how are you going to achieve them?<p>One idea is to keep the <i>how</i> specific, measurable, actionable, realistic, and time-based such that it is crystal clear in your mind what you are going to do.<p>(PS: keep voting this up so we can get a nice collection going)<p>Let 'em rip!
======
dholowiski
You know that thought that goes through your head when you're doing something
incredibly stupid (like slicing bread with the knife pointed _toward_ your
hand) - "This is a really bad idea" ?

After 3 trips to the emergency room in 2011, my goal for 2012 is to
_immediately_ stop doing whatever it is, the instant this thought occurs to
me. Try it... it's harder than you think.

------
joelmaat
1\. Financial and career

\- Payoff, in full, my remaining student loan balance.

\- Launch my online business before the end of February.

2\. Social and cultural

\- Donate 10% of every dime that enters my bank account to charitable causes
of my choice.

\- Refresh social circle to include only supportive, like-minded individuals
with goals similar to my own.

3\. Spiritual and ethical

\- Listen to Brainwave Entrainment audio and meditation tapes for 30 minutes
EVERYDAY, preferrably before going to bed.

\- Listen to online sermons as a baby step to getting back in tune with my
religion.

4\. Home and family

\- Position myself to purchase or build a 4b/3ba single family home by the end
of the year, for atleast 5% less than the going market rate.

5\. Mental and education

\- Read self-help and personal development material for atleast 30 minutes
each day.

\-- Subscribe to and read atleast 100 publications related to the startup,
software development, and marketing categories.

\-- Read 1 book each week on any of the following topics: starting a business,
software architecture, online marketing, personal branding.

\- Attend 1 personal development seminar.

6\. Physical and health

\- Cook my own meals by the end of Q1 2011.

\- Drop bodyfat percentage from 14.4 to 11.

\- Gain 15lbs of lean body mass.

Not even done yet..

Reach for the stars.

~~~
manicbovine
Have you identified any books for the "starting a business", "online
marketing", and "personal branding books"? From my experience, it seems
unlikely that there are enough quality books about those things to read one
book per week and get anything from the experience (perhaps that's why you've
included software architecture).

------
zmonkeyz
Increase my systems programming knowledge on the Z platform.

